# radio difference in new beetles



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anyone know the real difference between the stock radio in the se beetle vs the "fender" version offered?? Is it just the speakers or something else. I'm making a choice and need to know if I'm missing something with going regular radio. BTW I'm not sure how much difference it will make in a convert with all the wind noise.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

I do believe the fender audio system is an amplified system. You will notice nicer sound in the fender but it will not be world-changing. you could very easily upgrade the factory non fender system to be better than the fender system for fairly cheap. I would not let the sound system in the two be your decision-making factor.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Thx for the reply, that's what I was thinking. This isn't a car I'll be too worried about purity of the sound system,it's a convert ,top down wind noise a lot of the time.. LOL


----------



## myelumia (Dec 14, 2018)

*road noise*

I have a 2105 Beetle classic. You'll find more of an issue with tire noise than wind noise - especially with the top up. Also, get the rear seat wind screen. With it up and the windows up, you will find little noise up to about 60 MPH. Mine is in 100% of the time, folded down when the top is up - I skipped the storage thingy for it in the trunk as it is just a waste of space and never in it. Also, never have used the convertible boot cover - still in the plastic it came with.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I did get my new Beetle comvert with the SE radio. It is fine as long as you aren't super sensitive. Being in my 70's I can't really tell the difference LOL. I will say I love the car and all my friends with MB, Audis and BMW think it is great. The last of a long series,glad to have one. Merry Christmas to all :biggrinsanta:


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is an interesting question. The Wolfsburg Edition Beetle in Canada is not available with the Fender System. I believe it does have the Discover Media Infotainment system and lists the Power as 4 X 20W. Now that system lists, as an option, a sound system connection. I wonder if this is an option to connect an external amplifier? That would be great, as I believe a good amplifier has a material impact on sound regardless of speakers. Does Anyone have a non Fender system in the 2019? The Canadian website says there are 8 speakers in the non Fender version.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't dispute the 8 speakers,but I can't imagine that many in the beetle interior. I do think after using my se radio that the base is weak. I'm not a music nut,so I use Sirius.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Each tweeter counts as a speaker, so that's how VW came up with "8"


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Now that I've driven the bug for 3 weeks,I will say the sounds system in the SE is fine. When you are driving a any speed over 30 mph the general noise level in the car blanks out the high quality of the high end radio in my opinion, if the top is down forget about high quality sound. It's a neat little car.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/vw-fender-audio-review-2016-5?r=US&IR=T


----------



## marcogyver1 (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't think the head unit has any bearing on the sound quality. I just swapped out my RCD 310 to a RNS 510 and it started up as a Fender HU. There was no sound output because my bug is passive speakers and not active. I went into the coding and change it to standard VW sound and now all is fine. Typically Audi/VW with upgrade system will have run the head unit as non amp'd and there is active speakers or a separate amp with better speakers.


----------



## Dualkatz (Mar 1, 2019)

Since on the subject, does anyone know where the factory amp is located in the car for the "fender stereo" version? Can't find any diagrams that show the factory amp location.


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*2019 Beetle Radio*

My wife took delivery of her 2019 Beetle today. It does not have the fender stereo, but I can say it sounds very good. It has the same speaker configuration inside the cab, without the subwoofer in the trunk. Frankly I could never figure out if the subwoofer was effective in her 2016 or not. The Wolfsburg addition is quite nice and her car has the "Style Package" as it is referred to in Canada. Safari Uni Beige. Quite nice. Couldn't tell much of a difference between this 2.0 Turbo and 1.8 Turbo.


----------

